# SCADS Meeting 04/04/2015



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi everyone,

When will the next SCADS meeting be? I missed the last one and am eager to see you all again soon! 

Last one was at Brian's on November 8th, 2014. 

Does anyone want to volunteer a place for the next meeting? Before you volunteer to host, be aware that SCADS is a group of usually 40+ people so the place must be of a decent size.

Maybe within the next 2 months?


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm hoping some of the members in the O.C. area may volunteer !!!!....


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

I'd love to host but logistics would really prevent it. Car>boat>golfcart shuttle>etc. 
I agree with Erik...Orange County!


----------



## MrsKermitt2012 (Jan 29, 2012)

Man I wish I didn't have to relocate to NorCal I miss u guys!! Maybe I can drive down for this one!


----------



## Calivet (Aug 12, 2013)

erik s said:


> I'm hoping some of the members in the O.C. area may volunteer !!!!....


I'm sorta OC area, but if it fulfills your wish I will happily volunteer your place again, as mine will only hold about 4 people.


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

I am way too south 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Calivet said:


> I'm sorta OC area, but if it fulfills your wish I will happily volunteer your place again, as mine will only hold about 4 people.


Hahahahahahahahahahaahah


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

As always, let me know when and where and I'll be there!


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm thinking "JP" should volunteer somebody!!!!


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

I checked with my homeowners association and I could host it in the club house with some caveats.

The rental of the place is $100, so I would need to charge a small fee to get that covered. Also, there is no guest parking so the next door market's parking lot would have to do it. Unfortunately, that would be a pain for people carrying lots of stuff. Last, I would need to check if there are tables inside the club house that we could use or if you need to bring your own.

Thoughts?


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Personally, I would have no prob paying a cover charge to help pay that rental fee. 
Perhaps we could even bump it up to a cover charge that would enter people into a drawing?? I would happily donate some plants. Just a thought. Any excess donation $ could always go toward Tesoros.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I have 3 tables I could bring if you need them. If people had a lot of stuff to unload, I imagine they have a loading area at the place, then they could move their car to the parking lot.

If I were to bring something to sell, I wouldn't mind paying more than the cover for people just coming to buy or visit.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

And I too can bring tables!!!!!....REALLY liking this meet idea....JP..you da man!!!!!


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Sounds like more or less we are going with your place JP??? (Thanks!) Should we start hashing out some dates?


----------



## Celtic Aaron (Jun 12, 2013)

I have no problems paying a cover plus extra. I have a table I can bring as well. Thanks JP!


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

I've got $10 on it! Sounds like fun. Can I still go if I don't have any tables?


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

Hello my peeps! I am excited to have a scads meet in OC! JP the clubhouse sounds awesome. Thank you for volunteering.

I have found this to be a very generous group of people and I am sure between all attendees, we can cover the clubhouse rental. Can we start throwing out potential dates?

Also, for those of us orchid nuts, there are a few upcoming shows (Westminster, Santa Barbara, San Diego) that I will posting the dates of shortly. So if I can suggest that we work around the show schedules that would be fantastic. OMG...orchids and frogs. Somebody pinch me!


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I wouldn't mind waiting until March so my basti and colon babies will be big enough to bring and I can get some plant cuttings rooted into pots.

Speaking of cuttings and pots. Would most people rather have their cuttings rooted in small pots or freshly cut in plastic bags if the prices were about the same.


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

phender said:


> I wouldn't mind waiting until March so my basti and colon babies will be big enough to bring and I can get some plant cuttings rooted into pots.
> 
> Speaking of cuttings and pots. Would most people rather have their cuttings rooted in small pots or freshly cut in plastic bags if the prices were about the same.


I think Andy's Orchids has an open house on the last weekend of March. So perhaps mid March or Early April?

Just my thoughts...


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

xIslanderx said:


> I think Andy's Orchids has an open house on the last weekend of March. So perhaps mid March or Early April?
> 
> Just my thoughts...


And...and...and....the San Diego orchid show is happening the same weekend as Andy's open house...March 27th to the 29th!!!!....


----------



## Mrbeans (Mar 11, 2007)

Are new people welcomed at this meeting??? I dont mind a cover charge.

Looking to add to my collection of Tincs and finally meet some So Cal froggers.

Since im a teacher Im limited on budget but more than willing to pay a fair price for these beautiful frogs.

If you will be attending, Can you post some prices and frogs you might be bringing??? Thank all


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

erik s said:


> And...and...and....the San Diego orchid show is happening the same weekend as Andy's open house...March 27th to the 29th!!!!....


I didn't want to hijack the thread with orchid stuff but thanks erik for reminding us that SD's show is that weekend!

But don't forget that March 13-15th is Santa Barbara's orchid show! 

How about April?


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

Mrbeans said:


> Are new people welcomed at this meeting??? I dont mind a cover charge.
> 
> Looking to add to my collection of Tincs and finally meet some So Cal froggers.
> 
> ...


Yes, new people are always welcome! Welcome aboard!


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Alex, there is no hijacking as we need to know the shows dates in order to schedule our meeting. Post away. 

I have talked to the association to see the inside of the club house (I have never been). It remains locked so someone needs to grant me access. 

I know that Bonnie wants to host a SCADS in the summer, so IDK if an April date would put both meetings too close to each other. Thoughts?

Here is possible SCADS dates:

Westminster Mall Orchid Show - Feb 13-15
SCADS - Feb 21 (too soon?)
SCADS - Feb 28 (too soon?)
SCADS - Mar 7
Santa Barbara Orchid Show - Mar 13-15
SCADS - Mar 21 (too many events in a row?)
Andy's Open House - Mar 27-29
SCADS - April 4
SCADS - April 11 (too close to Bonnie's?)
SCADS - April 18 (too close to Bonnie's?)
Frog Day - April 25

Any other show/event that I missed? Your birthday does not count! 

Lastly, anyone is welcome to participate unless a majority of attendees express a concern about an individual. Nothing that most people need to worry about.


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

JPccusa said:


> Alex, there is no hijacking as we need to know the shows dates in order to schedule our meeting. Post away.
> 
> I have talked to the association to see the inside of the club house (I have never been). It remains locked so someone needs to grant me access.
> 
> ...


JP, my vote is for April 4th. 

If Bonnie does a late summer SCADS I think it will still be fine. I'm always down for more meetings! My wallet and wife may say otherwise... but you only live once, right!?


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

JP, there is one show you missed. I posted a separate thread under the "West" section of the forum but here is a summary of the details:

Hello my orchid & frog enthusiasts! The Newport Harbor Orchid Society is kicking off their annual orchid show at the Westminster Mall in Orange County, CA. It will be located in the Macy's wing of the mall and it is free.

This years theme is Orchids: Jewels of the Jungle

The show dates are February 13-15 and times are as follows: Friday 10 AM - 9 PM, Saturday 10 AM - 7 PM, and Sunday 11 AM - 6 PM 

There will be orchid displays, an orchid re-potting class that includes a plant (cattleya), a pot and bark ($5 cost, pre-registration is necessary), a bonsai display, and a plant hotel for all your purchases!

Vendor's not to be missed are: Andy (Andy's orchids on a stick), Phrao (vendor from Thailand, with many unusual-rare terrarium suitable plants), and Lico Orchids (very terrarium knowledgeable & suitable plants for sale).

Please check out the Youtube video for additional Info. http://youtu.be/yRs_ztDk71s

Feel free to PM me with any additional questions or to sign up for the re-potting class!


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

I'll second the 4th of April !!!!


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

I should be in the area. Be happy to chip in as well 

Phender: Rooted cuttings come with a bigger margin of error. I've killed quite a few bagged cuttings of species that I later had success with rooted. 


If anyone in the area is working with 'Isla Cristobal' pumilio I should have ~4 by that time. I'd be really happy to swap with someone else working with this locale.


----------



## ZenMonkey (Sep 17, 2013)

Very excited to see a meeting in OC. I have no problem donating cash to cover necessities.


----------



## Calivet (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm in for April 4, more than happy to contribute to a cover charge.


----------



## eaglerock (May 30, 2013)

I'm in!! Excited to meet you all, and would love to pick up a couple/few Azureus from someone local. 

New frogger since September in the Pasadena area, currently have four leucomelas.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Alright, so we will shoot for April 4th. 

I have contacted the association and I will get a tour of the club house this week. Hopefully it will work out for us.


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

JPccusa said:


> Alright, so we will shoot for April 4th.
> 
> I have contacted the association and I will get a tour of the club house this week. Hopefully it will work out for us.


Awesome JP, thanks for organizing this!


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

I looked at this place this past weekend (from the outside... yes, I crept on the party) and it looks spacious and clean. We definitely can have our meeting there. 

Next step would be to request a date with the association... Is April 4th the consensus, then?


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

April 4th is perfect! I'm in +1... This will be the first SCADS that falls on a no-kid weekend (love that I don't have to arrange childcare for 5 littles)! I hope the date sticks 

-Christian


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

JPccusa said:


> I looked at this place this past weekend (from the outside... yes, I crept on the party) and it looks spacious and clean. We definitely can have our meeting there.
> 
> Next step would be to request a date with the association... Is April 4th the consensus, then?


4th would be perfect .....hope it works for the other SCADS people


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

April 4th is my vote


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I should be good for that date as well


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

April 4th should be great for me.


----------



## Dawna (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm in (+1) for April 4th! It'll be our first meeting, so we are excited!


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

I have pictures of the clubhouse. Unfortunately, we do need to bring our own tables (they have only 1).
Enough space for us. I will reserve it for April 4th this coming Friday.


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

I like the four little tables, each with doors behind them that have the doorknobs in different places! 

Looks good JP


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

oldlady25715 said:


> I like the four little tables, each with doors behind them that have the doorknobs in different places!
> 
> Looks good JP


It gets better... those doors are useless as they are permanently locked.


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Shoot. I really wanted to see what's behind door #3?


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

That's a pretty good sized club house actually, well to me it is since I'm used to living in smaller spaces. Looking forward to the meet and I should have some goodies this time around but can't say just yet since I haven't decided to nicely as work for a day off or just play hooky.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

dendrothusiast said:


> That's a pretty good sized club house actually, well to me it is since I'm used to living in smaller spaces. Looking forward to the meet and I should have some goodies this time around but can't say just yet since I haven't decided to nicely as work for a day off or just play hooky.


You realize that I am going to rush you as soon as you come in the door, right. You may not even get out of your car.


----------



## RikRok (Nov 5, 2009)

looking forward to this meet. might be a record for me, two meets in a row. ha! should we start another thread for what everyone might be bringing/looking for, or post it here?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

RikRok said:


> looking forward to this meet. might be a record for me, two meets in a row. ha! should we start another thread for what everyone might be bringing/looking for, or post it here?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


Personally I think you should post your wants/haves here so we can keep things together.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

I agree... just post it here. The date and location is already established, so feel free to start with the "have/need" posts.


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

*Re: First SCADS Meeting of 2015*

*Want*:
Female Punta Laurent
Male Brazilian Yellow Head

Anyone have any Amazon milk, Waxy Monkey, or Solomon Island Frogs? 

Non Frog related:
Female Gold dust day gecko 

*Have*:
6+ Azureus froglets aged 4-5 months old Rillamas/Tiki Frog line 
1 Leuc 6 months old, LLLReptile line


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: First SCADS Meeting of 2015*

JP...got a question. ...
I would like to set up my regular table of goodies for sale/trade ...are you going to request a fee???? Maybe use that to pay for the building??? Which I'd have no problem with!!!


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: First SCADS Meeting of 2015*

Heres what I'll bring. ...
Isopods...dwarf striped, dwarf white, Costa Rican dwarf purple and giant orange...
Will have a few temperate white springtail cultures.
Florida live oak leaf litter. 
Petri dishes
Frogs....
Arena Blanca
Imitator Intermedus
Flies.....
gold and black hydei
wingless, gold, curly wing melanogaster. 
But I'll only bring flies by request.
My wife has been splitting various orchids from the greenhouse so I'll also have some interesting , but non-vivarium frendly orchids!
also I have a couple of sheets of spyra (20"x20")
One panel of ecoweb (24"x20")
Black and white film canisters with and without suction cups
and lastly various vivarium plants...


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey Eric, I'll take the spyra and a culture of golden hydei.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: First SCADS Meeting of 2015*



erik s said:


> JP...got a question. ...
> I would like to set up my regular table of goodies for sale/trade ...are you going to request a fee???? Maybe use that to pay for the building??? Which I'd have no problem with!!!


I think sharing the cost with everyone (attendance donation) would be better than a "table fee," but I will do what the majority prefers.


----------



## RikRok (Nov 5, 2009)

I agree with everyone attending pitching in. and like it was mentioned earlier, if there's more than what is needed it can be donated to tesoros. if there's less,im sure some of us would be happy to make up the difference. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

I should have the following available:

Lowland Fantastica froglets (UE) x5+
Banded Intermedius (Tan Line) x2+
Hyloxalus Azureiventris x20ish (including original proven 3.1)

California Live Oak leaf litter

Springtail cultures (temp. white)

Willing to trade for Fants other than lowland or some thumbnail species.

-Christian


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForbiddenFrogs (Feb 5, 2013)

Hey guys I'm going to try and make this one, I know I've missed the last two such a bummer , I'll check my calendar today and see forsure


----------



## sideshowbob (May 18, 2014)

My wife and I are in.


----------



## sideshowbob (May 18, 2014)

We also have Leucomelas,Vittatus and green and bronze Auratus available.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I will be able to bring banded, standard and Baja huallaga imis and highland anthonyi if there is any interest. May have a couple chirique grande pums as well. Willing to sell or possibly trade for vivarium suitable orchids, LED or HO T5 lights or other cool epiphytes. 
I'm also looking for begonia bipinnatifida.


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

JP, the clubhouse looks awesome!

I'm going to bring a plethora of tanks/supplies that I purchased but never used.

Eric, don't forget to bring my order of orchids!!!


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

stkupprnces said:


> .
> 
> Eric, don't forget to bring my order of orchids!!!


Will do princess!!!!!!!


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Also looking for female queopos granuliferous and female paru sylvatica.


----------



## RikRok (Nov 5, 2009)

Hello everyone, this is what I’m looking for and have available.

LOOKING FOR:

-Plants to fill in two 20gallon verts. Looking for plants/orchids/ferns that aren’t common but not super rare either. Maybe 6-10 plants depending on size.(I already contacted someone about this so might be covered already)

-I need isopods but looks like there’s going to be some available. 

-ABG mix/Soil mix

-Does anyone know if Mike from Simple LED is going? might pick up a few LEDs depending on my budget at the time.

FOR TRADE:
(to separate siblings/diversify blood)

-Calling male mancreek for calling male mancreek or probable female for probable female.

-Calling Benedicta Shucushuyacu for calling male or probable female for probable female.

-Juvenile punta Laurent for same.(I think I have probable females but still on the young side)

FOR SALE/TRADE

-Proven pair of nominal imitators.

-Juvi nominal imitator

-Proven Male Banded Imitator.

Trade for plants/lights/building materials or other frogs.

PM me for Q's.


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Looks like a awesome place to have another SCADS meeting. I believe I will attend and have some common frogs for sale if any beginners are interested in purchasing. I am selling them very reasonably, mainly Hawaiian Auratus and a few Leucs. PM me for prices.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Quick update: SCADS just got an anonymous donation for the rental of the clubhouse ($100). 
*
Thank you, anon!*

The HOA application to reserve the space was submitted last week. This meeting on 04/04 is a GO!


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow! That is AWESOME! A big huge THANK YOU, to the donor!! - Alex



JPccusa said:


> Quick update: SCADS just got an anonymous donation for the rental of the clubhouse ($100).
> *
> Thank you, anon!*
> 
> The HOA application to reserve the space was submitted last week. This meeting on 04/04 is a GO!


----------



## Darrell S (Jan 9, 2011)

I had to move to Texas because of job relocation. I sure do miss SCADS.


----------



## RikRok (Nov 5, 2009)

that's pretty cool. thank you to the anonymous donor! 



JPccusa said:


> Quick update: SCADS just got an anonymous donation for the rental of the clubhouse ($100).
> *
> Thank you, anon!*
> 
> The HOA application to reserve the space was submitted last week. This meeting on 04/04 is a GO!




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

That's super cool! I'd say keep the donation bin for Tesoros. I thought anonymous mostly just hacked computers it's nice to see they have a softer side

JP-- will we get to see your Pepperi?


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

One more month until SCADS. If anyone has cups and lids (fabric), I would like some. 

Also, I was thinking maybe having a "topics of discussion" board/sign. The board could work as conversation starters. IDK, just an idea. Example: Some local business reselling DFW frogs, etc. 



oldlady25715 said:


> ...
> JP-- will we get to see your Pepperi?


That is the downside of having the meeting at the clubhouse... But yes, I will have tours of my place to show my 2 tanks (no frog room) and a cat.


----------



## LobCityLA (Nov 5, 2014)

I am interested and in need of the springtails you have for sale. 





SnakePaparazzi said:


> I should have the following available:
> 
> Lowland Fantastica froglets (UE) x5+
> Banded Intermedius (Tan Line) x2+
> ...


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

LobCityLA said:


> I am interested and in need of the springtails you have for sale.



PM'd ya 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LobCityLA (Nov 5, 2014)

I would like to attend as I am going to meet up with xislanderx to purchase couple frogs.

I have 2 mini neoregelias bromeliads pups that I just harvested. Mini Neoregelia olens X compacta
I believe it's this same plant. I did purchase it from rainforest flora few months ago. Comes from frog free viv.
I also have a good amount of burgandy wandering Jew available also.

Let me know if anyone is interested in anything I have.


----------



## LobCityLA (Nov 5, 2014)

SnakePaparazzi said:


> PM'd ya
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Replied to your pm


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Also have 2-3 basti froglets available. From gold dust dad, bright orange mom. Froglets are currently orange.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Basti are spoken for. Have 2 chirique grande pums ready to go. Also have a couple Rio terrible I may be willing to part with. Looking for a calling male solarte and a calling uyama river as well as the previously mentioned frogs.


----------



## randfp (May 4, 2006)

*Re: First SCADS Meeting of 2015*



erik s said:


> Heres what I'll bring. ...
> Isopods...dwarf striped, dwarf white, Costa Rican dwarf purple and giant orange...
> Will have a few temperate white springtail cultures.
> Florida live oak leaf litter.
> ...


Interested with the intermedius for my lonely male...


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

I'll have the following available:
Salt creek trio w calling male and 2 unsexed
Unsexed Esperanza trio
1:2 el dorado trio proven
Extra male retic (can include a few tads)
Extra male Paru
Maybe a couple unsexed popas

Looking to trade for:
Male/ unsexed rio Branco
Exo Terra's
Hygrolon/epiweb
Nice hard wood

Thanks!


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

People interested in attending SCADS on 04/04/2015, please start posting on this thread OR PM me. I am starting to compile a list of attendees and will be sending out my address and instructions to those people.

So far, these people will be attending:
- JP (+1)
- erik s
- xIslanderx
- phender
- oldlady25715
- stkupprnces
- Mrbeans
- Dendrobait
- ZenMonkey
- Calivet
- eaglerock
- SnakePaparazzi (+1)
- MELLOWROO421
- Dawna (+1)
- dendrothusiast
- RikRok
- ForbiddenFrogs
- sideshowbob (+1)
- Colleen53
- LobCityLA
- randfp


----------



## amgini (Jun 10, 2011)

I am in. Please add me to the list. Looking forward to meeting everyone.

Here's my wish list:

Female chocolate leuc
Ranitomeya Benedicta Shucushuyacu pair
Basti pair
Drago Colon pair


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

JP:

What do you think about food and beverages--BYOB? Is there a grill or anything ambitious like that?

Also, if anyone wants to setup a TV I could bring a DVD player and show the lehmani DVD.

I may also be +1 with a buddy. 

Thanks


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

Please add me to the list

I will bring some of the following but not all, so if you are interested in anything please PM me for details.

orange basti pair
red basti pair
male orange basti
esperanza pair
2 juvie punta laurents
mancreek male
proven mancreek pair
proven ryan pair
proven luec pair
inferalanis tinct trio 2.1
group of 4 proven fine spot luecs
green aurontaenias adults
trio of orange terribilis tesoros 1.0.2

10 gallon tanks with tops 
ghostwood
tree fern pieces
leaves
various plant cuttings, mostly small peps, marcgravias, begonias, few ferns, etc.

thanks
ERic


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

*Re: First SCADS Meeting of 2015*



erik s said:


> Heres what I'll bring. ...
> Isopods...dwarf striped, dwarf white, Costa Rican dwarf purple and giant orange...
> Will have a few temperate white springtail cultures.
> Florida live oak leaf litter.
> ...


Erik! 
Please put me down for a culture of your gold hide and dwarf striped isopods please. Gracias!


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: First SCADS Meeting of 2015*

You got it Matt. ...


----------



## Mrbeans (Mar 11, 2007)

Anyone bringing Tinctorious species or leucs?? 

I see a lot of the thumbs, but Im into the bigger species.

I have an exo terra 12X12X18 Id be willing to trade for some frogs or purchase some Tincs.

Please let me know what you might have. MUCH appreciated

MrBeans


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Mrbeans said:


> Anyone bringing Tinctorious species or leucs??
> 
> I see a lot of the thumbs, but Im into the bigger species.


Hey ....scroll back some on this thread ....some of the other members may have what your looking for....


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Anyone here cut glass? Looking for a small strip, about 14 x½". I can even bring the glass and the cutter if anyone is able to make the cut for me.


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

Mrbeans said:


> Anyone bringing Tinctorious species or leucs??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Would you be willing to sell the 12x12x18? I'm assuming it's 12wide, 12deep, 18 tall...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dawna (Jan 18, 2015)

MELLOWROO421 said:


> Anyone here cut glass? Looking for a small strip, about 14 x½". I can even bring the glass and the cutter if anyone is able to make the cut for me.


My husband is a glass cutter. Bring your stuff, he can do it at the meet. He just needs a straight edge. How thick is the glass?


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

3/32 I think. Its thin.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

That would be awesome if he could do it! I will bring my stuff. Thanks!!


----------



## Dawna (Jan 18, 2015)

EricM said:


> Please add me to the list
> 
> I will bring some of the following but not all, so if you are interested in anything please PM me for details.
> 
> ...


PM'd you...


----------



## Dawna (Jan 18, 2015)

MELLOWROO421 said:


> That would be awesome if he could do it! I will bring my stuff. Thanks!!


He says the the tness is fine. He'll take care of you!


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

You rock! Thank you!


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

oldlady25715 said:


> JP:
> 
> What do you think about food and beverages--BYOB? Is there a grill or anything ambitious like that?
> 
> ...


Yes, let's do a BYOB/potluck meeting. I have 2 coolers and the clubhouse has a fridge. No grill, unfortunately, but there is a stove if anyone needs to make/warm up something.

I will try to borrow the TV/DVD player from work, but if I can't, we can use a laptop.


----------



## miko12 (Mar 25, 2011)

JP, I'm going and may be inviting another friend who just started with frogs.


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

If there's a spot that's dark enough I could bring a projector... Would need some speakers though (projector speakers are no bueno).

-Christian


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Take a look at these pictures, Christian. There are 2 dark-ish corners, but I am not sure if they are dark enough. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/west/221225-scads-meeting-04-04-2015-a-2.html#post2288961


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks like it should be fine... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

I would like to come, count me in.


----------



## amgini (Jun 10, 2011)

I am looking for a female Solarte/Cayo Nancy if anyone has one.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

amgini said:


> I am looking for a female Solarte/Cayo Nancy if anyone has one.


Sent you a PM


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

Alright JP looks like I'm coming to this meet. Looking to purchase some of the essential supplements for obligates since I'll be jumping back into keeping multiple species again pretty soon. 

I don't know what I'll be bring plant wise and supply wise but I'll post here as soon as I know what all I have.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I'll be there, possibly with a +1.

I'll probably bring: 
vittatus/black saul tads
whatever Repashy I still have
frog-free cuttings, and some from a few inhabited vivs
some misc. unused DIY parts (drains, misting fittings, hinge material, and more)
a few microfauna cultures (white, pink, silver springs, and white, purple isopods)

and I MIGHT fabricate a couple of custom Euro vented vivs before then. Dimensions would probably be around 12" x 16" x 16".


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

I need to trim some of the tanks before I head out to the next meeting. Looking to bring some bagged cuttings, not frog free. Looking to offload some for cheap, or trade for anything?? (I can always use cork, ABG, FF cups, etc)
Each cutting, $4. (I would rather hook up SCADS people versus post a plant package on DB and then have to deal with shipping.) I will only bring what people want in advance, my traveling/packing gets extensive having to leave Catalina Island. PM me, first come first served. Gracias!

(P.S. - JP, I have your Selaginella uncinata cutting rooted & ready to go!)

Here are the plants that could use some trimming:

Old pic, same mother plant


Microsorum linguiforme


Begonia Glabra


Monstera (monstera siltepecana?) I think...


Epipremnum pinnatum Cebu Blue


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

JPccusa said:


> People interested in attending SCADS on 04/04/2015, please start posting on this thread OR PM me. I am starting to compile a list of attendees and will be sending out my address and instructions to those people.
> 
> So far, these people will be attending:
> - JP (+1)
> ...


Additions to the list:
- amgini
- EricM
- Miko12 (+1)
- KarmaPolice
- Dane (+1)
- kee's zoo's (+1)


----------



## showjet95 (Mar 3, 2013)

So where exactly will it be held besides a clubhouse in SoCal? lol I looked through the thread and couldnt find an exact location. Id love to attend as well. I was at the one at Eriks in Ramona. 

I can bring a pair of spotted El Dorado pair and 1.1.1 Bahia Grande Cristobal.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

It is in Garden Grove, but only the people on the list will get the exact address via PM. 
I'll add you to the attendees' list in the next revision in a few days.


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

I'd like to come as well JP! I'll probably be posting some sort of divorce sale in the next couple of days if anyone wants me to bring anything.


----------



## daviss_36 (Mar 20, 2015)

wish we had this where i lived :-(


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

I am 50/50 on going. Son has soccer late in the day, but I am hoping I can make another meeting.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

I will also have available to bring ....proven pair White Banded Fantastica....p.m. me for details if interested...


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

erik s said:


> I will also have available to bring ....proven pair White Banded Fantastica....p.m. me for details if interested...


Well that was quick. ....the fantastica are now spoken for!!!


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm thinking the meeting can start at 3pm. That would give enough time for people to have late breakfast/brunch/lunch then head over. We have the clubhouse until 9pm.


----------



## eaglerock (May 30, 2013)

Excited to meet everybody! 

I'm picking up some frogs from Islander, but will be keeping my eyes out for springtails, leaf litter, and a mid-sized plant big enough for me leucs to climb on


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I'll be there!


----------



## LobCityLA (Nov 5, 2014)

I need couple cultures of springtails



Dane said:


> I'll be there, possibly with a +1.
> 
> I'll probably bring:
> vittatus/black saul tads
> ...


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: First SCADS Meeting of 2015*



erik s said:


> Heres what I'll bring. ...
> Isopods...dwarf striped, dwarf white, Costa Rican dwarf purple and giant orange...
> Will have a few temperate white springtail cultures.
> Florida live oak leaf litter.
> ...


A few of the plants I'll have. ...
peperomia perciliata
Begonia elaeagnifolia 
Episcia Silver Skies 
Manuran mystery Columbian vine..solanum sp.
Begonia glabra 
Epipremnum 'Cebu Blue' 
Schismatoglottis "frosty Kiss" 
Philo. wend-imbe 
Cissus amazonica (just a few cuttings)
Syngonium rayii 
Begonia amphioxus 
marcgravia rectiflora
...Most will be potted or rooted in spagnum...
looking forward to seeing everyone. ...


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I also have this plant specimen package available: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pl...frog-free-cutting-assortment.html#post2326162
I would take $30 for the lot if purchased at the meet.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing everyone.

I will be bringing 3 tables for people to set up on.

I have the following things to bring. If you want to make sure I bring them send me a pm.

Plants (most potted):
Pearcea hypocyrtiflora
Bertolonia sp. 'Itamaraju'
Begonia rajah
Philo. sp. 'Panama #5'
Nautilocalyx pemphidius
Monocostus uniflorus
Any cutting you have seen me advertise before in other posts, just send me a note.

Broms: (can't/won't bring all of them, so if you see one you need make sure to let me know - I have multiples of some)
Neo. 'Little Faith'
Neo. 'Blueberry Tart'
Neo. 'June Night'
Neo. 'Hades'
Neo. 'Wild Tiger'
Neo. 'Brandywine'
Neo. 'Royal Burgandy' x Fireball 
Neo. rubrifolia
Neo. 'Chiquita Linda'
Neo. 'Glossy Print'
Neo. Fireball x 'Purple Star'
Neo. 'Eliza'
Neo. 'Sarah Head'
Neo. olena 'Rubra' x pauciflora (my personal favorite for pumilio)

Frogs:
Tincs:
1 - Azureus (nearly adult size)

Pumilio:
1- Mancreek (adult size)
3-4 Colons - Villegas line from my "B" pair
1 Colon - Villegas line from my "A" pair (this is what you have if you have bought from me before)
3- Gold Dust Bastis (2 young probable females that will keep getting lighter, and 1 male that has produced young) pics below.
Maybe some other Cemetery Bastis (I have to check the grow out tubs to see who else is big enough)

Older female









Younger female (~5 months)









Proven Male


----------



## Green Gate (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm interested in picking up some broms. How much are you asking for the hades, Elisa, & the Chiquita Linda?


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

A few more days until SCADS meeting on Saturday (04/04/15 ~ 3PM). 

I will be sending a PM to everyone on the attendance list in a couple of days. The PM will have my address and instructions on where to park and how to get to the clubhouse. If you are not in the attendance list and would like to join us, please post here or send me a PM before Thursday. I will print name tags to attendees on Friday. If this is your first SCADS meeting, please PM me your name (for the name tags). 

To recap, there is no attendance fee *thanks to an anonymous donation* covering the rent of the club house. Please bring your own drinks and a small dish/finger-food to share. I will have a couple of coolers with ice, paper plates, cutlery, and cups.



JPccusa said:


> ...
> So far, these people will be attending:
> - JP (+1)
> - erik s
> ...





JPccusa said:


> Additions to the list:
> - amgini
> - EricM
> - Miko12 (+1)
> ...


Also coming:
- BonnieLorraine
- Salvz

From Facebook (please let me know if you are already listed above):
- Paul Fowler
- Jose Aispuro
- Richard Chu



bsr8129 said:


> I am 50/50 on going. Son has soccer late in the day, but I am hoping I can make another meeting.


Has the probability changed from 50/50? Should I count you in or out of this meeting? 



Green Gate said:


> I'm interested in picking up some broms. How much are you asking for the hades, Elisa, & the Chiquita Linda?


Are you coming to this meeting?



phender said:


> ...
> I will be bringing 3 tables for people to set up on...


Great! I have 2 tables, one of them being somewhat small. 

Have I forgotten to address any topic? Please let me know.


----------



## Jonny5 (Jan 26, 2005)

Hello JP,

I am interested in attending the meeting, if there is still room.

Thanks,
Jon Garrett


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

I found out this weekend that I need a new MistKing timer. Anyone has one for sale? Please PM me with a price?



Jonny5 said:


> Hello JP,
> 
> I am interested in attending the meeting, if there is still room.
> 
> ...


Yes there is room. Added.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Green Gate said:


> I'm interested in picking up some broms. How much are you asking for the hades, Elisa, & the Chiquita Linda?


In general the broms will be between $7 - $10. Chiquita Linda will be a little cheaper, but will also likely be a multiple.

Check your PM for multiple plant price.


----------



## ForbiddenFrogs (Feb 5, 2013)

Well I'm going forsure just cleared the calendar for that day please put me down for a plus one if possible still, I may have a buddy coming with he's not sure totally yet


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Anyone else interested, this is what I still have unspoken for... 

a. Probable Pair adut standard green imitator
b. Probable Pair adult Baja Huallaga imitator
c. Chirique Grande pumilio
d. Calling male Paru Sylvatica
d. Probable male Christobal pumilio (2011 import parents)

Green Imi's are at least 3 years old, BH imi's are at least 2. I am breaking down my groups into pairs or trios and offering the frogs I plan on removing. Pumilio are 3ish months. I have 2 or 3 of them. Bred by me, old blood line parents. Special SCADS pricing. PM me if interested. I will not be bringing anything that has not been spoken for.


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Lonely Leuc, unsexed. Looking for $25 or open to trades of supplies 
6 months + old


----------



## Green Gate (Jan 20, 2015)

Would anybody be interested in Anthonyi SI froglets? I have about 10 froglets that are at least 3 months oow & another 25 at different stages of growth below 3 months oow. 
I also have about 90 tads..


----------



## ZenMonkey (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm afraid I don't have anything to offer at the moment; my one auratus froglet is too young and my one tadpole was just deposited today. 😉

I would love to pick up some dwarf purple isopods and some melanogaster cultures (plain ol' flightless, no golden or gliders). This is my first meeting; I'm guessing cash is preferred for transactions?


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

JPccusa said:


> So far, these people will be attending:
> - JP (+1)
> - erik s
> - xIslanderx
> ...





JPccusa said:


> Additions to the list:
> - amgini
> - EricM
> - Miko12 (+1)
> ...





JPccusa said:


> ...
> Also coming:
> - BonnieLorraine
> - Salvz (+1)
> ...


- Jonny5
- frogparty
- showjet95

*If you don't see your name above, let me know so I can include you in the directions PM. *



ZenMonkey said:


> ...This is my first meeting; I'm guessing cash is preferred for transactions?


Yes, but I bet many people accept Paypal too.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Looks like this is going to be a good meet....44 people so far!!!!!


----------



## LobCityLA (Nov 5, 2014)

got the invite thanks!


----------



## eaglerock (May 30, 2013)

Any chance someone has a spare 10 gallon conversion kit? 

Dane maybe?


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

eaglerock said:


> Any chance someone has a spare 10 gallon conversion kit?
> 
> Dane maybe?


I was planning on making a few tomorrow to sell on the classifieds, but I could bring some, if requested and pre-paid through Paypal. I'm currently only using Tetra dimensions. 10g kits are $25, 20H kits are $30.


----------



## Calivet (Aug 12, 2013)

I don't suppose anyone has a calling male benedicta? I'm also looking for leaf litter. 

If anyone is interested in some Varadero imitators (4-9 months OOW) or some French Guiana vents (R. Amazonicus, Sean Stewart line), same ages) let me know.


----------



## LobCityLA (Nov 5, 2014)

I have a lot of oak leaf litter that I collected from my friend's cabin in Big Bear.




Calivet said:


> I don't suppose anyone has a calling male benedicta? I'm also looking for leaf litter.
> 
> If anyone is interested in some Varadero imitators (4-9 months OOW) or some French Guiana vents (R. Amazonicus, Sean Stewart line), same ages) let me know.


----------



## Green Gate (Jan 20, 2015)

Calivet said:


> I don't suppose anyone has a calling male benedicta? I'm also looking for leaf litter.
> 
> If anyone is interested in some Varadero imitators (4-9 months OOW) or some French Guiana vents (R. Amazonicus, Sean Stewart line), same ages) let me know.



How much are you asking for the varaderos?


----------



## sideshowbob (May 18, 2014)

Looking for some 12x12x18 exo's if anyone has any


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Name tags are printed. Here is the final attendees' list:



JPccusa said:


> So far, these people will be attending:
> - JP (+1)
> - erik s
> - xIslanderx (+1)
> ...





JPccusa said:


> Additions to the list:
> - amgini
> - EricM
> - Miko12 (+1)
> ...





JPccusa said:


> Also coming:
> - BonnieLorraine
> - Salvz (+1)
> - Green Gate (+1)
> - oweinpw





JPccusa said:


> - Jonny5
> - frogparty
> - showjet95


-Redhead87xc

The clubhouse has a few chairs (as seen on pictures posted early in the thread), as well as 2 picnic round tables in the outside area, but definitely not enough for everyone. Please bring camping chairs if you want. 

Some people asked me what food to bring... I'm leaving that totally up to you. Whatever is easy to make/buy and share, either savory or sweet. And don't bring enough for 50 people... We'd end up with too much food leftover. 

Drinks, I'd say bring whatever you would like to drink, and a couple extras (as in "2") to share. NOTE: No glass containers in the outside area... I'll have "red cups" for that purpose. 

Talking about food and drinks, I live in an area called "Little Saigon." Many restaurants around if you decide to have a "not-munchies" dinner. Some are open late/24hrs.

Last but not least, what do you guys think about having a "donations" table? All sales from items on the table would go to conservation. If you have anything to donate, that's where it would go. Arman suggested an action for items of more value/rarity on that table. Thoughts?


----------



## Calivet (Aug 12, 2013)

Green Gate said:


> How much are you asking for the varaderos?


I sent you a PM


----------



## randfp (May 4, 2006)

Green Gate said:


> Would anybody be interested in Anthonyi SI froglets? I have about 10 froglets that are at least 3 months oow & another 25 at different stages of growth below 3 months oow.
> I also have about 90 tads..


PM sent...

Randie


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Anyone bringing booming fruit fly cultures they'd be willing to sale? I would like 2-3. Please pm me if you have any.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Anyone have any extra mistking nozzles and the t or cross type connectors? I would like some


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Looking for some Hydroton or LECA


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

JPccusa said:


> Last but not least, what do you guys think about having a "donations" table? All sales from items on the table would go to conservation. If you have anything to donate, that's where it would go. Arman suggested an action for items of more value/rarity on that table. Thoughts?


I have a ~3" piece of Marcgravia umbellata I would be willing to put up for auction.


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

I think a little donations table next to the donations bin would be good, but JP, you might get stuck with whatever is left over, including potentially frogs. 

If you do an auction, could put up two bennedicta tads with color on them.


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

xIslanderx said:


> Looking for some Hydroton or LECA


I have some, How much are you looking for?


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

PM Sent...



oldlady25715 said:


> I have some, How much are you looking for?


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Anyone interested in 0.0.2 Rio Terribe pumilio? Almost full grown.


----------



## Green Gate (Jan 20, 2015)

On my way. This traffic has me getting there at 4:30. Hope that's not to late.


----------



## Calivet (Aug 12, 2013)

Had a great time, thanks again to JP for setting things up.


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

Thank you everyone! It was really good to see everyone and meet some new people. Thank you, Anon. for sponsoring the location. JP, thanks for hosting this event and raising some money for Tesoros! - Alex


----------



## amgini (Jun 10, 2011)

It was great meeting everyone. Thank you anon and JP.


----------



## Green Gate (Jan 20, 2015)

We had a great time meeting everyone. Wife & I talked about all the way home. Felt great being around fellow enthusiasts.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

What a great time...THANK YOU J.P.....but did anybody take any pictures!!!!!


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Significant thanks to our benefactor and JP. It's amazing to see how large the local group has become. It was great to catch up with everyone, and really satisfying to see how well the auction/donation portion went. Any SoCal locals interested in furthering dart frog conservation or captive care should check out the links in my signature, or Home | American Frog Day, which is only three weeks away!

Edit: Forgot to thank EricM for the beautiful aurotaenia! It's a species that I've been coveting for many years.


----------



## randfp (May 4, 2006)

I've been out of the circulation for quite some time and slowly inching my way in again. Glad to see old familiar face, thank you JP for setting up the meeting. Thanks to Erik for the intermedius, Jason for the Santa Isabel tadpoles and Eric M for the plants.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Awesome meet again everyone! Thank you JP for hosting and for inviting me into your home to see that incredible vivarium of yours! Also, thank you everyone for your donations to the auction and to everyone who participated in the auction. Happy Easter everyone! Look forward to seeing you all at the next meet!


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

MELLOWROO421 said:


> Awesome meet again everyone! Thank you JP for hosting and for inviting me into your home to see that incredible vivarium of yours! Also, thank you everyone for your donations to the auction and to everyone who participated in the auction. Happy Easter everyone! Look forward to seeing you all at the next meet!


Thank you Brian for Co-Auctioning with the guy wearing the really cool plant hat (sorry can't remember your name at the moment). You guys did an awesome job, and we managed to raise $250- Not Bad at all!

Also, a big thank you to all who participated in the auction. It's going to a great cause and every bit helps.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks JP for setting this up. Met a lot of nice new folks and had a nice time catching up with the regulars.
Thanks to everyone who bought plants and frogs from me. I hope they do well for you.


----------



## RikRok (Nov 5, 2009)

great times everyone. thanks to the anonymous donator for the venue and JP for hosting. It was cool meeting more people from SoCal. Some good deals all around including the auction. Looking forward to the next one. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Another great SCADS meeting. Everyone's participation and enthusiasm is what makes these meetings so successful - I only provided a location and anon paid for it. 

Props to everyone for bringing enough food and drinks and not leaving too much of it behind. Cleanup was a breeze and almost nothing went to waste. Thank you!

It was great meeting many new members as well as catching up with old ones. I just wish I had a chance to speak with everybody... 

Lastly, I made the donation to Tesoros de Colombia, on behalf of the Southern California Dendrobatid Society (SCADS), with the money raised from the donations table. As Alex said, thank you Brian and Joseph for being GREAT auctioneers. Thank you also everyone who donated tadpoles, plants, and supplies to be auctioned. 

You all ROCK!

View attachment Receipt - PayPal.pdf


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Michael Cinches took a few pictures of the meeting.


----------



## LobCityLA (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks to the anonymous donation and JP for hosting yesterday! Even though I spent only about an hour there I managed to obtain all the supplies I needed from Erik S. and Phender for the Pearcea and isopods and of course to Matt for bringing me my first PDF an R. Variabilis Southern! I was too excited to stay so I rushed home and seeded the tank with tiny bugs only to finally let my girlfriend to name my frog "Froggy" lol enjoy his new home. I have spent many hours staring at my frog explore and eat and just enjoy his new mega mansion and I'm already looking forward towards the next few months hoping to find out if I have a male or female as I'd like to get a pair or trio for the 18x18x24. Now I understand the addiction and enjoyment of having a piece of rainforest in my room, it's pretty awesome! Thanks to the people I mentioned before and Jeff to take a moment to educate me a little further from their frog experiences so I can successfully keep and thrive this hobby!


----------



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

looks like I missed a good frog meet this time around. Unfortunately I got stuck at work a little longer than expected and wasn't feeling that great as well and had to pass. Looks like everyone had a great time and the turnout was good as well. 
I hope that everyone enjoyed themselves and this SCADS group continues to grow.


----------



## eaglerock (May 30, 2013)

Great to meet everyone and already looking forward to the next one!


----------



## LobCityLA (Nov 5, 2014)

Hey Matt,
The southern variabilis I got from you starting calling tonight! Only 2 days into his new home and he's already looking to get some froggie action lol. When I heard him buzzing I actually thought it was my stomach growling from hunger lmao. Time to start looking for his future baby momma lol


----------

